# Tuareg



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Can never remember if this type of standard bulk carrier was a Fortune or Freedom.
Taken at the Meadowside Granary in Glasgow which at one time was one of Europe/s largest with a capacity of 180000t.As with most of these docklands establishments,it has now been razed and is now a luxury housing and leisure development.
Here is also a photo of her as THEANO having come to Glasgow in 1977.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Fairfield said:


> Can never remember if this type of standard bulk carrier was a Fortune or Freedom.
> Taken at the Meadowside Granary in Glasgow which at one time was one of Europe/s largest with a capacity of 180000t.As with most of these docklands establishments,it has now been razed and is now a luxury housing and leisure development.


TUAREG is a FORTUNE TYPE:
she was built as THEANO in 1974 by I.H.I. Japan.
now result broken up as TREASURE ISLAND in 2001 .
This great series of ships is disappearing year after year.
and we become more old !!!!


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Nice picture of the ship at Meadowside Granary!
Yes, Glasgow has changed considerably since I was wandering around the Princess and Queen's Docks in the fifties.
You seem to have quite the collection. Am curious where you are now. If in Glasgow whereaboots!? Used to live off Great Western Road, went to Hillhead High.
My brother is in Ruchill Nursing home and I visit about once a year.
Cheers,
Ian
(Admin).


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Ian

Yes,still living in Glasgow but in the Far East now at Garrowhill.Used to live in Hyndland,then Partick with commanding views of the river and went to Hyndland Primary and Secondary.
Don/t get to the river as much now but nice to look back.

Cheers for now

Paul


----------

